# lo zyklon B o il zyklon B?



## syrtos.as

Salve a tutti
non avrei dubbi ad usare l'articolo "lo" davanti a "zyklon B" (per le note regole ortogrammaticali dell'italiano), ma mi è stato fatto osservare che "il" non sarebbe errato qualora ci si avvalesse invece di un'altra regola, secondo la quale si può applicare l'articolo che il sostantivo avrebbe se tradotto in italiano.

Tuttavia, non vedo come "zyklon B" possa essere tradotto in italiano, essendo il nome proprio di un triste prodotto.

Qualcuno sa darmi maggiori ragguagli?

Grazie in anticipo
Alberto


----------



## francisgranada

"Zyklon B" no, ma la parola _Zyklon_, in questo caso tedesca, si poù tradurre in italiano come *ciclone*. 

Guardando un po' su internet, mi pare che si usi piuttosto _lo Zyklon B._


----------



## kreiner

syrtos.as said:


> Salve a tutti
> non avrei dubbi ad usare l'articolo "lo" davanti a "zyklon B" (per le note regole ortogrammaticali dell'italiano), ma mi è stato fatto osservare che "il" non sarebbe errato qualora ci si avvalesse invece di un'altra regola, secondo la quale si può applicare l'articolo che il sostantivo avrebbe se tradotto in italiano.


 
Ma questa regola si riferisce al genere dell'articolo (maschile o femminile), o anche alla forma richiesta dall'eufonia? In questo caso, dipenderebbe da come si pronunci la z di Zyklon. Io non lo so, per questo chiedo conferma.


----------



## marco.cur

syrtos.as said:


> ... qualora ci si avvalesse invece di un'altra regola, secondo la quale si può applicare l'articolo che il sostantivo avrebbe se tradotto in italiano.



Esempio: in inglese file significa archivio; secondo questa regola si dovrebbe dire l'file anziché "il file".


----------



## francisgranada

Secondo me, la detta regola si può riferire al genere grammaticale, e questo soprattutto perché in altre lingue non necessariamente esistono dei generi grammaticali (p.e. nell'inglese, ungherese, giaponese, turco ...) oppure c'è un diverso sistema non compatibile con quell'italiano (p.e. _maschile/femminile/neutro_ nel tedesco, _comune/neutro _nello svedese ...).

Un esempio (spero che sia corretto):  il nome della città polacca Katowice in italiano è _femminile_, perché "tradotto" in italiano sarebbe "_*la *città di Katowice_", anche se in polacco la propria parola è in _neutro plurale_.

Per quanto rigurda la forma dell'articolo (l', lo, la, un, un', una, uno ...), essa c'è data solamente dalle regole fonetiche (eufonia) della propria lingua italiana.


----------



## Blackman

Guarda, errato o no, _*il* zyklon b_ non si può sentire.....


----------



## elena73

francisgranada said:


> Un esempio (spero che sia corretto):  il nome della città polacca Katowice in italiano è _femminile_, perché "tradotto" in italiano sarebbe "_*la *città di Katowice_", anche se in polacco la propria parola è in _neutro plurale_.



Scusate il ritardo. Sono d'accordo con quanto afferma Francis. Ho sempre letto e sentito dire (durante un corso sulla Letteratura in lingua tedesca sull'Olocausto) 'il Zyklon B' perché si sottointende il 'gas' Zyklon B.


----------



## Blackman

Sono riuscito a trovare un solo esempio di_ *il *zyklon_, in un articolo di un noto quotidiano nazionale. Tutte le ricerche portano a _*lo* zyklon_. Qualcosa vorrà pur dire....

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zyklon_B


----------



## elena73

Fra i 1.880 esempi di 'il Zyklon B' sul wb ecco il link a quello del Corriere della Sera:
http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...ens_ritira_marchio_dell_co_0_0209066652.shtml
Cito dall'articolo: 'il Zyklon B si rilevò un gas letale'


----------



## Necsus

No, scusate, ma come detto da francisgranada, quello che può cambiare a seconda di cosa si sottintende in un nome 'straniero' è solo il _genere_ dell'articolo, la sua _forma_, invece, è regolata da norme precise, che davanti a _z_ sorda e sonora prevedono _lo/gli_ e _uno_. Anche se, come detto nella grammatica di Serianni [IV,5]: "come per l'articolo davanti a _s_ + _consonante_, l'uso di _lo / il_ e di _uno / un_ davanti a _z_ era molro oscillante ancora nel secolo scorso".


----------



## elena73

Ok. Credo che si usino tutte e due le forme. 
Personalmente preferisco di gran lunga la versione 'il Zyklon B'.


----------



## Necsus

elena73 said:


> Ok. Credo che si usino tutte e due le forme.


Be', non secondo la grammatica, comunque. E soprattutto, non mi risulta che esista una "regola secondo la quale si può applicare l'articolo che il sostantivo avrebbe se tradotto in italiano", di cui francamente mi sfugge anche il senso, in questo caso.


----------



## elena73

Credo che nell'uso il fatto che ci si trovi di fronte a una parola straniera (che pure inizia per Z) cambi comunque le cose, cambi il modo in cui la parola viene "trattata". Una parola straniera rimane comunque una specie di corpo estraneo (in russo ad esempio certi neutri 'di importazione' saltavano il processo di declinazione).
Per esempio se fai una ricerca è attestato "il Zion National Park".
E se anche (fra gli altri) un giornalista del Corriere lo usa (e ricordo di averlo letto così sui libri del corso) non mi sembta sia stigmatizzabile.


----------



## syrtos.as

dopo aver letto i diversi contributi, non sono poi così convinto che chi usa "il" davanti a Z maschile lo faccia con consapevolezza, ma semplicemente per dimenticanza delle basilari regole grammaticali imparate alle elementari... temo piuttosto che questo sia un classico caso di analfabetismo di ritorno

a chi dice "_preferisco di gran lunga '*il Z*yklon B'_" chiedo:
allora, alla stessa stregua accettiamo di dire anche "*il Shakespeare*", se presumiamo che "il" non si riferisca direttamente a Shakespeare ma alla parola "drammaturgo"?
e se invece volessimo riferirci alla parola "autore" dovremmo forse scrivere "*l'Shakespeare*"?


----------



## elena73

syrtos.as said:


> a chi dice "_preferisco di grand lunga '*il Z*yklon B'_" chiedo:
> allora, alla stessa stregua accettiamo di dire anche "*il Shakespeare*", se presumiamo che "il" non si riferisca direttamente a Shakespeare ma alla parola "drammaturgo"?
> e se invece volessimo riferirci alla parola "autore" dovremmo forse scrivere "*l'Shakespeare*"?


Questo non è assolutamente quello che detto (e poi qui l'articolo non ci andrebbe comunque, quindi cosa c'entra?). Non credo che partire da regole generiche/generalizzanti serva a qualcosa in questo specifico caso. La domanda era su un caso preciso, molto particolare tra l'altro (parola tedesca e che parola...).

Se cerchi dentro Google books comunque ci sono 25 libri di affermate casa editrici (e chiaramente vediamo SOLO quelle che hanno autorizzato la pubblicazione almeno parziale) che recitano la dizione 'il Zyklon B'. Sostenere che questi storici/specialisti 'si sono improvvisamente scordati la grammatica' (solo su un termine specifico!!) non mi sembra per niente corretto.

Mi spiace ma non ci vedo una sgrammaticatura (come non ce l'hanno vista loro).

EDIT: 
P.S. visto il PM che mi è arrivato volevo solo ribadire che non mi rifaccio all'applicazione di una regola generale (scusate avevo un po' sorvolato sui primi post). Per me questo è un caso particolare. 
Ci sono molti LIBRI (sicuramente non scritti da 'analfabeti di ritorno', e ricordo appunto anche corsi universitari) che attestano per Zyclon la dizione IL.
Ci possiamo chiedere perché quegli autori scelgono 'il Zyklon B'. Perché per chi parla (anche) tedesco la parola è così simile a ciclone? Perché tra l'altro in casi minoritari è anche attestata la parola Cyclon B, che avrebbe comunque lo stesso suono, e quindi le ns. certezze fonetiche/grafiche valgono fino a un certo punto in un'altra lingua? Perché gli specialisti che scrivono in quei libri, e la cerchia di persone che li leggono, già sanno a cosa si riferisce il termine e vanno alla sostanza (il Zyklon B), perché tutti sanno che è 'quel' gas e che il nome industriale del prodotto sottointende il resto? 
Forse un po' per tutto. 
Faccio presente per inciso che anche in tedesco, anche se Zyklon sarebbe di per sé maschile, siccome in tedesco Gas è neutro, dicono comunque das Zyklon B (usando comunque il neutro!!), ben sapendo che tanto si parla del gas, e che Zyklon è solo una denominazione industriale per un gas, con un meccanismo mentale simile a 'il Zyklon B'.
Per me comunque non è questione di regole generali, la parola rimane un'eccezione e comunque accetto l'uso per come è (tra l'altro ampiamente attestato).


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Elena,
Sottoscrivo pienamente tutte le idee espresse  e ringrazio per l'analisi comprensiva e dettagliata .


----------

